# some things aren't meant to be. ain't that the truth



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i never did find that chi i was searching for a week or so ago. he is elusive. i still have people keeping an eye out for him, but no one can catch him. i've been leaving food out where i seen him last. not sure what is eating it i can only hope he is 


my breeder has a little boy that i am in love with for sale. she decided not to use him for breeding (he's blue and white and some of her bitches have the blue gene in them and they already have blue puppies in almost every litter.) so i had the oppurtunity to snatch him up, and i would have IF i didn't quit my damn job. my savings is near depleted. i didn't think it would take me this long to find work. i've had good leads and recomendations from one of the head vets where i worked but no call backs yet... i'm frustrated and stressed out soooo bad. i owe on my phone bill, rent (thankfully i rent from my mom and stepfather) and i don't have enough to get my medicine (i have real bad reflux and no insurance.) no problems with food in the house though so that is good. chiwi has food and me and kylie have food. how could i have been so stupid to leave a job and not have another lined up. damn it. (sorry didnt' think this was going to turn into a complain post...) anyways, all signs are pointing towards me not getting another chi so i'm going to stop torturing myself with the looking.


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

awwww maybe your breeder will hold onto him for a few weeks until you get a job if you ask her or maybe if you explain the situation and that you could put a small deposit on him and then pay the rest later Im sure if she trusts you she would rather him go to a good home and have the money later, Im sure it will all work out for you - good luck and keep us posted :wave:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

isn't he soooo cute! him and chiwi would look so cute together!!! these 2 pics they are about the same age give or take....


i'm going to e-mail her and ask if she could work with me on it. i'll even work retail again until a vet job opens up for me!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

skyler is really cute and i love his name !!!
maybe you can try ozzysmom's advice and talk to the breeder?

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> skyler is really cute and i love his name !!!
> maybe you can try ozzysmom's advice and talk to the breeder?
> 
> kisses nat


oh he is so handsome i posted the wtrong pic before, he was younger in the first one, i edited it and you can really see how awesome he is!!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

he's really beautiful !! is he black and white?? i love black and white chi's they are so unusual ......
i hope for you everything works out !! 
good luck jobhunting :wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

He is so cute! Mandy, I'm so sorry you are having it so rough. Have you ever thought about just calling and asking for your old job back???? I know it is hard, but sometimes you have to "Just do it"! My son quit is job a couple of years ago in the heat of the moment. The next day he realized he had made a big mistake(has a temper). He called his boss and told them he was sorry he acted so quickly, they told him to come on back!

Just a thought......  

sandra


----------



## OzzyAndLilysMom (Mar 9, 2004)

he is adorable lets hope the breeder will work with you :wave:


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Oh wow, he is adorable! I hope you and the breeder can work something out.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nathalie: he is blue and white.........


sandra: my manager didn't like me cause of personal reasons i guess and also cause i pointed out to many "problems" that she actually ahd to do something about ie- i made her work. god forbid! 


i emailed the breeder this morning (she also has a pug pup that her friend is selling, she is a pug breeder and had to go on vacation so she said she would keep them there for her and sell them) i told her i might have someone interested in him and i said i was interested in skyler (a friend is also) and i also told her that it may not be possible for me to get him. i'll mail her again tonight (like i did with chiwi lol hounding her) so she knows i really like him!!! i will keep everyone posted, but i highly doubt he'll be mine


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

good luck Mandy.. he is a doll..


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

AW he is a cutie!!!!!!!!!!!!

I hope u can work it out too! Shoot get a job at McD's do anything!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i wonder if i offer paymetn plans? would that offend a breeder?????


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

It is worth a try???? You never know....go for it!  I do hope yo find a job soon.


sandra


----------



## chimom (Apr 1, 2005)

He really is a cute thing. Hope all works out for you - if not, as you said, it just wasn't meant to be.

Good luck with your job search.


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'd sure like to see things work out for you because you're such a deserving person. Even if you don't end up with Skyler, there will be another little boy out there when the time is right. But just between you and me? I'd love to see you end up with Skyler. And the breeder must know what an awesome home that little guy would be getting with you. Anyway, I'm rooting for you.


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

Skyler is a real cutie! That would be awesome if you worked things out with the breeder. But, if not, then I'm sure the perfect chi will find you when the time is right.


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i am so head over heels for this boy! when i went to see chiwi the first time the breeder showed him to me, he was such a tiny little thing and i was like oh my gosh, my jaw dropped i never seen such cuteness between chiwi and him i was dying! so sweet i almost went diabetic!!! and i said oh when he has his first litter i want a boy out of it! and now to see that i could have him instead! oh man. the breeder hasn't contacted me, i asked questions about the pug pup she has so i'll reply to her reply (so i don't hound her too bad with e-mails  ) and i'll ask if i could make payments. quick everyone write me a letter of recomendation lol! (j/k...or am i?) :wink:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i did it. i asked her..... i'm waiting for a reply!!!!!!!!


----------



## Camilla (Nov 29, 2004)

Ok I have everything crossed for you...fingers, toes and eyes!! :lol:


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*???*

so i mailed her last night and told her my situation and what happened at my job and she just sent me an e-mail saying "how far do you live from me, time wise?"




???????so i told her depending on traffic and me getting lost (i did 2 out of 3 times lol) between 25-45 minutes.....

so odd, tht is all she wrote..... i'll let ya know what she says next....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe she knows about a job in the area ??? 

kisses nat

ps; she didn't say no , so i think you might get lucky :?


----------



## jlcase (Feb 8, 2005)

Oh...I hope that's it! Then you could aford to get Skyler and have a job!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: some things aren't meant to be*update****



> i didn't think it would take me this long to find work.[



Girl I know what you mean OMG i am stressing out over here!!! I have applied at every Vets office in the city and NOTHING, I am beginning to wonder if I made the right decision!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

*Re: some things aren't meant to be*update****



KJsChihuahuas said:


> > i didn't think it would take me this long to find work.[
> 
> 
> 
> Girl I know what you mean OMG i am stressing out over here!!! I have applied at every Vets office in the city and NOTHING, I am beginning to wonder if I made the right decision!


me too! every day i'm like oh mandy youa re such an a**. why why why..... grrr. frustrating! i'm thinking about going back to a boarding kennel i worked at over the summer. i was there for a month. i had to leave cause i was working 2 jobs (the vet's and this one) and i only had off every 16th day between the 2 jobs! it was killing me then i hurt my back so i had to leave. i left on good terms and i was told i would be welcome back (they wanted to get me there full time and steal me from the vets even paid me well!) BUT it was dirty. and just a paycheck to everyone. there wasn't any time for giving certain animals any attention and did i say it was dirty!? but man i know i could get back there and get paid reall i mean really well.....(oh and my coworkers didn't like me either and talked about me while i was within ear shot.......but the owner loved me)


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

They sound like my Ex co-workers back stabbing little.............. :evil: Anyway If you where happy there then why don't you go back? I personal wouldn't if my co-workers where like that. The economy around here sucks!! I just can't believe it, I have only lived here in Idaho for 3 years, and I am thinking about selling our house and moving. Its tough trying to make a living here :?


----------



## Pablo's Mommy (May 13, 2005)

Oh I hope this works out for you! I'd call the kennel you worked at!!!! As for the co-workers, just do your job, get paid, go home. Who are they anyway? They obviously need to be that way to make them feel better about themselves! I can't stand people like that! :twisted: Well in the few days I've been visiting this forum you have been wonderful, they'd be lucky to have you care for the animals! Good luck! I'll say a little prayer for you!

-Carrie


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

He's adorable! Hope you can get him and find a great job soon!!!  :wave:


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

mmmm i 'm from opinion you spend a lot of time at your work ....and if you can not work on a friendly note ...you get miserable in time......


i would .........;

kisses nat


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear about your work situation  . Skyler is a very handsome chi  . I hope that your breeder will be understanding and work with you. Love his name too


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i'm waiting to hear from her still.... i'm up in the air as far as calling tht kennel back. the old co-workers got wind of how much i was making and they were jealous cause i worked in an animal hospital as well and i also seen (on my first day there) a collie looked sick so they had to get the owners soncent to go to the vet and it turned out i prevented an entire kennel from getting kennel cough cause i found her illness out right away (first day of her boarding there and she came in sick!) so with them it wasa jealousy thing. another problem is i feel bad after a days work there, no one cares really about the dogs just how many they can get boarding there and how much money they can get and how quick they can get out of there and clock out.... even the owner is a little money hungry. i think if anything i'll give hima call and see if i can work upstairs in the catery or the dog suits and not the regular kennel.... ha that will really get everyone in a tizzy!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

i still haven't heard back from the breeder..


i don't know what i should do.. 

last mail i got from her was asking how far i am from her and i answered her and asked why she asked..... hasn't said anything about skyler.....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

maybe you can send her an e-mail again?

i know you must feel akward about it .....but you can't lose ...;only gain !!
:wink: 

kisses nat


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> maybe you can send her an e-mail again?
> 
> i know you must feel akward about it .....but you can't lose ...;only gain !!
> :wink:
> ...


not sure what i would say??


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

xx-nathalie-xx said:


> maybe you can send her an e-mail again?
> 
> i know you must feel akward about it .....but you can't lose ...;only gain !!
> :wink:
> ...



ok this is what i sent her:

i was just wondering if you were willing to work out a payment plan with me for skyler. i can't stop thinkin about that cutie and looking at his picture too! if not i understand.... but i really want to get chiwi a playmate, before she gets too old and decides she likes being an only child lol...


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

Good luck Mandy, I hope you can work something out with your breeder and the kennel owner as well..


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

just heard back from the breeder..........


not able to work out a payment plan on skyler blue. i'm so sad. i literally am crying  yeah yeah the right one will come along someday... but those of you that wanted something so bad and it didn't happen know what i'm feeling. and there is no way i can come up with the money for him anytime soon all up front. i'm so bummed out.


----------



## MsStephanie (Apr 3, 2005)

I'm so sorry. I know how much you wanted Skylar. I don't know what else to tell you, other than I'm really sorry and I wish things could have worked out on your part. *hugs*


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

when life hands you lemons you make lemonade.... well i tried and someone piss*d in it.


i'm really upset about this.  never been so disappointed before. i feel like a spoiled brat or something cryin cause i can't get what i want,.........


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

i know the feeling .....aww i'm so sorry for you !!! i don't know what to say .....because it's not going to make you feel better is it .....  
i really feel for you ........

lots of kisses and hugs ....


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

I'm so sorry it didn't work out for you. I'll be thinking of you and sending hugs your way. {{{{{{hugs}}}}}}


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

awww hopefully things will work out. dont blame you for leaving. i had same issues with a manager her daily routine was reading mcalls magazines and making personal calls. when it was supposed to be proofing my work and getting it out for billling. i had it when she asked me if i was wearing bikini underwear lol. It is one thing to take the heat for her not doing her job that was bad enough. but she was very envious of me because i was very thin and she was over weight. now why would a female manager ask about ya draws?????? and tell you you cant wear them when you are wearing a long smock. sheesh needless to say, she came to work in sweats and a tye dye t shirt. how proffessional is that in a doctors office?


----------



## Rachael Polachek (Feb 19, 2005)

janiebabes said:


> i had it when she asked me if i was wearing bikini underwear lol. It is one thing to take the heat for her not doing her job that was bad enough. but she was very envious of me because i was very thin and she was over weight. now why would a female manager ask about ya draws?????? and tell you you cant wear them when you are wearing a long smock. sheesh needless to say, she came to work in sweats and a tye dye t shirt. how proffessional is that in a doctors office?


Ewww, ick. You should've sued her a** for sexual harassment. :x


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Sorry it didn't work out for you with Skylar. I love your new siggy !


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

nabi said:


> Sorry it didn't work out for you with Skylar. I love your new siggy !


thank you  vala did it, i love it!


----------



## janiebabes (Mar 30, 2004)

Naa! Rachael, I did one better I quit lol and she had no clue how to fix the computers. I was begged to come back and I did. I did my job description and no more. I pushed them tilll they fired me lol then went in to collect my things and was asked by a fellow coworker where ya going, I said ,ME?I will be at the unemployment office and calling 
OSHA. ROFLMAO when the doctor heard OSHA & unemployment he told the manager I dont care what you do get her back here. Unfortunately, I was in a car wreck and never returned to torment them some more


----------



## TikiLola (May 5, 2005)

I have'nt been on here for a couple days and just read this post  I'm sorry this situation has'nt worked out for you  I kind of know how you feel-I had been looking forward to getting more chis when we found out my Lola is sick  In fact, I was in the process of contacting a breeder(I bet you can't guess who)when Lola's illness came up. Good Luck with everything and I know there is another chi-baby waiting out there for you(maybe he has'nt even been born yet :wink: )


----------



## MissMolly (Jan 28, 2005)

Awww man!!! I'm sooo sorry it didn't work out!!!   :x I know it's going to be hard for you to wait for the "right one" but just have faith and patience and in the mean time just spoil your little Chiwi (I know she'll enjoy it!). *HUGS* ~Tania and Molly~

P.S.- On a lighter note, I love your siggy! It's really nice and pays a lovely tribute to your Tasha Bird.  :wave: :angel11:  :wave:


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

I sad for you that you didn't get the pup.. but maybe you will get another one soon...


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

Sorry Mandy that it didn't work out for you with Skylar. The right pup will come along for you and when it does, everything will work out without a hitch!  

Love your siggy!


----------



## KJsChihuahuas (Jan 6, 2005)

Keep your chin up!! If you dont nothing good will come of it!! Count the many blessing you so have, and push forward


----------

